# License Confusion



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

In archery season, the combo tag can be used on state or private land. For the correct answer, read your hunting and trapping digest.


----------



## Byron (Dec 8, 2000)

Yep, the combo tag is good on either public or private land. Only the Antlerless Permits are specific to one or the other.


----------



## outdoor_m_i_k_e (Feb 3, 2005)

went in the other day to get my "all species upgrade" to my fishing license and they didnt ask me for any I.D. I didnt show them my restricted fishing license either. . I didnt have my ID on me so i just gave him all of my info from memory. . including DL number. . i was surprised he would sell me a license without ANY ID on me. .


----------



## JWICKLUND (Feb 13, 2005)

To purchase a regular hunting or fur harvester license, *you must have one of the following:*

A valid Michigan Driver License.
A valid Michigan ID Card (issued by the Secretary of State).
A Michigan DNR Sportcard (issued through license agents or DNR Web site). If the information on your DNR Sportcard from a previous year is still accurate, you should continue to use it.
*In order to purchase a regular hunting license, all hunters born on or after January 1, 1960, also must present their hunter safety certificate, previous hunting license or sign their license in the presence of the license agent.* This also applies to hunters who intend to hunt furbearers under a fur harvester license.
All licenses must be signed to be valid. Your signature certifies that you meet the residency and hunter safety requirements to purchase the license.
When hunting or trapping, you must carry your license and the identification used to purchase that license.
Question has been answered.


----------

